# Netgain Warp drive



## ngcontrols (Nov 4, 2009)

Spyder.ev said:


> I read a thread about a week ago that talked about a bluetooth interface for smart phones for a Warp drive is this actually going to happen? and if so how close are we to getting it in the real world? I really like the Warp drive and will be getting one soon for my build but i dont like the interface if i could get a bluetooth link for my smart phone would be great......


The hardware and App already exist in BETA stage for Android. There are a limited number of adapters still looking for a good home with a BETA tester. E-mail if interested ([email protected]) - the price ... free! (estimated MSRP of about $100). You will need an Android device and of course, a WarP-Drive controller. 

Apple support will also come. However, Apple makes it much more of a pain to get at the SPP BT protocol. It will be done, but will be several more months out.

Just a note about the BT->CANbus adapter for those that haven't yet caught the vision (as well as a word about CANbus). This will allow your phone and associated App to see *everything* that is on the CANbus. That means your one App can display information from and control the controller, BMS, charger, and any peripheral electronics, of course assuming that the electronics were built around CANbus. This really has large implications from an integration standpoint.


----------

